# Clarisonic MIa



## SallyA (Dec 12, 2011)

can you overuse the clarisonic mia, in terms of time? I usually end up doing 2-3 cycles to do the face? 1 min. seems less. Any thoughts would be apprciated. Thanks,


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 13, 2011)

SallyA said:


> can you overuse the clarisonic mia, in terms of time? I usually end up doing 2-3 cycles to do the face? 1 min. seems less. Any thoughts would be apprciated. Thanks,



 	I probably would not do that. One cycle seems to be enough to clean your face thoroughly. Maybe you need a stronger brush?


----------



## saintifying (Dec 23, 2011)

i would just get the normal brush head, 2-3 times seems a bit harsh!


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 28, 2011)

I would just stick to the 1 cycle. If you want a deeper cleanse, they have rougher brush heads you can try!


----------



## inishkai (Jan 9, 2012)

I do 2 to 3 cycles also, but I have the sensitive brush head so that's probably why. Try the other heads!


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you ladies/guys leave your Clarisonic plugged in and charging at all times?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 2, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Do you ladies/guys leave your Clarisonic plugged in and charging at all times?



 	I wouldn't do that as it ruins the battery. Mine lasts about 10 days (when used twice daily). Even when the light flashes, I still get a few more uses out of it, so the charging maintenance is rather low, IMO.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 2, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> I wouldn't do that as it ruins the battery. Mine lasts about 10 days (when used twice daily). Even when the light flashes, I still get a few more uses out of it, so the charging maintenance is rather low, IMO.



 	Wow. Thanks Mac-Guy. I got mine for Christmas and from then until now, I've been using it and putting it right back on the charger. I took it off though and it hasn't been on the charger since yesterday. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 2, 2012)

Sure thing. Keep in mind that the charging takes almost 20+ hours, so if you have to charge it, leave it on for a whole day.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 2, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Sure thing. Keep in mind that the charging takes almost 20+ hours, so if you have to charge it, leave it on for a whole day.



 	Ok. Thanks.


----------



## MACerette (Apr 27, 2012)

I am getting my first Clarisonic MIA today. I really hope it will improve my skin (whiteheads on chin area)...


----------

